# lacing up some spikes



## teacherman (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, these straps i ordered came in. Tell me if I have the split ring installed correctly. This is the left side.








These things are very uncomfortable. The outside piece digs into the side of my foot terribly. I suppose that redwing pull-on boots are not the best for this activity.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 14, 2010)

teacherman said:


> Well, these straps i ordered came in. Tell me if I have the split ring installed correctly. This is the left side.
> 
> 
> 
> These things are very uncomfortable. the ring is ok try some wesco boots tom trees


----------



## logging22 (Mar 14, 2010)

Good luck with that John.


----------



## tree md (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah, you got it right. I wear 16" lineman's boots when I spike. Make sure you take a wrap with the strap when you strap up. It will keep them from slipping back and forth and hold them stationary. I'm sure you learned that from your teacher though.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 15, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> teacherman said:
> 
> 
> > Well, these straps i ordered came in. Tell me if I have the split ring installed correctly. This is the left side.
> ...


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 15, 2010)

try taking a wrap around the outside shank with the lower strap before you buckle them up.


----------



## teacherman (Mar 15, 2010)

tree md said:


> Yeah, you got it right. I wear 16" lineman's boots when I spike. Make sure you take a wrap with the strap when you strap up. It will keep them from slipping back and forth and hold them stationary. I'm sure you learned that from your teacher though.



Thanks, Doc (and everyone who replied). I never lernt nuthin' about tying up the spikes. Really. 
I can see I will have to find some special boots for this activity. (Oh boy! More shoes!) LOL I walked out in my yard with one spike on my steel toe red wings, stuck it in a stump i have, and walked back in the house. Very painful on my foot right there. I thought man, this is ßuII$ƒi†. How can I be running around in a tree with my feet hurting like that? You guys are some seriously tough hombres, man, that is for sure.

I am not sure how or what to wrap around before cinching them up. Would somebody be so kind as to put up a picture? I am thinking about welding a large side plate on these buckinghams to spread out the load a bit. Thanks again, fellas.


----------



## tree md (Mar 15, 2010)

Those look like an old set of Buckingham spikes. I have a set of Buckinghams just like those with tree gaffs on them. I don't use them very much anymore, only when I am doing a removal on a tree with deep furrowed bark like a mature Cottonwood. They are not the most comfortable climbers on the market. Mine hurt my feet after a couple of hours. My aluminum Bashlins are a lot more comfortable. I have pole gaffs on the Bashlins and use them about 99% of the time. A good boot will help (I use Carolinas as well) but I have yet to find a comfortable pair of Buckingham climbers. 

As far as the wrap, you just want to wrap your strap around the outer, vertical shank as SOM has mentioned. I'll try to get a pic up for you when I get in this afternoon.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 15, 2010)

I may be mistaken but it looks as though its on the wrong side.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 15, 2010)

I am mistaken, its me who is on the wrong side.


----------



## Highclimber OR (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks good and don't worry about the wrap I never use it just keep the straps tight and you will be fine. I too wear Carolina and like them just fine so good luck and be safe and remember if you are not comfortable with it, don't do it, and don't work for anyone who tells you different.


----------



## RacerX (Mar 16, 2010)

teacherman said:


> T
> 
> I I am thinking about welding a large side plate on these buckinghams to spread out the load a bit. Thanks again, fellas.



They do make these plates for the bottom of Buckinghams to spread the load out on the sole of your boot:






http://www.wesspur.com/spurs/spur-accessories.html


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 16, 2010)

What I have always wanted to do is design a climb boot that has the spurs encapsulated into the boot and are pull-ons. oppppppppppppppps another idea I gave away. I gave away the caddy pad idea back in the early 80's. I don't know if they listened to me or not but we have them now!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 16, 2010)

Call me ghetto but I wrap a rag around the leg irons for comfort , they don't hurt me around the ankle ,as far as the spikes with the flat instep there just plain :censored: up I tried them once and when you try to walk on a branch you slip all over the place and you can't feel anything , I also wear at least two pair of socks , I don't care if I get jungle rot its better than sore insoles..


----------



## teacherman (Mar 16, 2010)

*Hey! I'm ghetto too! LOL*

Well, I bought myself a pair of Carolinas. They didn't have the 150.00 version (with the cute little fringe 'kiltie') on my size, so I got the 100.00 version. I am walking around in them, waging the "Battle of the Boot." They have a bit wider outsole, so the outside of the spur doesn't dig into my foot as much. I may screw a 1/8" piece of alloy sock to the outsole edge to hold the spur off my foot completely. If I do, I will post a pic. Darn Red Wings are pretty high, adn the USA made ones are out of this world in price! The guy at Vanderbilt's boot store was patient and helpful. I walked in there brandishing a rigged up spur, and said: "I understand these things require special shoes. I'm here for some special shoes." LOL


----------



## tree md (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah the Carolinas are much more affordable than the Wescos. I've been wearing them since 91. I hear some say that they wear out too quick but that has not been my experience. I have had the pair I'm on now since 07. I only wear them when I have to use my spikes. I'm about to see if I can resole them economically or if my money would be better spent on a new pair.

As far as the climbers themselves. You can upgrade the pads and make them more comfortable but not a lot you can do as far as the foot shank. I have tried the foot pedals before but I didn't like them much. I just got used to working on gaffs I guess. There are more comfortable options as far as brands go. IMO Buckingham are the least comfortable on the market.

Anyway, the Carolinas should help with a lot of your discomfort.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 16, 2010)

I like the Sears Die Hard boots without the wedge , I just scrape a little groove for spike to stay put and off I go , They make a funny noise when I walk down the street and my spikes scrape..


----------



## teacherman (Mar 16, 2010)

And no way am I paying ninety dollars for those little plates. I would instead get some fancy spurs. If I were an actual arborist, that would be fine, but I am doing this for fun and for my friends and neighbors. Thanks again to all who have posted to help me. I will post pics of my altered rig once I figure out the aluminum spacers.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 16, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> What I have always wanted to do is design a climb boot that has the spurs encapsulated into the boot and are pull-ons. oppppppppppppppps another idea I gave away. I gave away the caddy pad idea back in the early 80's. I don't know if they listened to me or not but we have them now!



Are you talkin the aluminum pads? I learned to climb with those pads in high school back in the seventies and they were around long before I learned to climb.
Major foot pain doesnt sound good I get some pressure on the arch after a long period in a tree but not severe pain.


----------



## fishercat (Mar 19, 2010)

*Velcro wraps with steel inserts.*

problem solved.

I still to this day do not understand why someone would rather be cheap than comfortable.

I know for a fact that I am 10x more productive when I am comfortable.


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 19, 2010)

fishercat said:


> problem solved.
> 
> 
> I know for a fact that I am 10x more productive when I am comfortable.



Thats prolly why you do better in the gay bars.


----------



## fishercat (Mar 19, 2010)

*maybe but...................*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Thats prolly why you do better in the gay bars.



I know it's why I'm better in the trees too.


----------



## fishercat (Mar 19, 2010)

*maybe but...................*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Thats prolly why you do better in the gay bars.



I know it's why I'm better in the trees too.

At least I don't look like a homo with an orange salad bowl on my head in the tree. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Tree Pig (Mar 19, 2010)

fishercat said:


> At least I don't look like a homo with an orange salad bowl on my head in the tree. :biggrinbounce2:



Well you know me, on my head is as close as I will get to a salad bowl.


----------



## fishercat (Mar 20, 2010)

*nothing wrong with a salad.*



Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Well you know me, on my head is as close as I will get to a salad bowl.



you just grew up in a region that can't make a Chef salad.


----------

